# Boot time unbelievably slow



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

So long story short, it's taking my phone a good 4-5 minutes (literally) to fully power up. Once I hit the boot animation it's all good and the phone runs nice and buttery, but it sits at the bootloader splash (Google with the unlocked padlock) for EVER. It wasn't always this way....in fact I think this only started recently.. so I'm hoping maybe it's just something about my setup that is causing it to be wonky.

Xenon HD
JB Bootloader
TWRP 2.2.0
imoseyon lean kernel 4.0 stable

None of this is beta/experimental stuff but something is slowing my boot times dramatically. I put mine next to a friend's and his fully shut down and rebooted before mine made it out of the boot splash.

When I flashed Xenon I wiped system, factory reset, cache, and dalvik - the first boot took forever but I expect that.. all the subsequent boots are taking forever also.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you need the jb boot loader?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had the same issues with that rom but on bugless beast I have normal time boot ups. You should try BB and see if it works for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

I have this issue as well and from what I recall, jelly bean now has checks at boot up to make sure there are no errors in the file system. It may be going over the entire file system to make sure nothing is wrong. I also read that it may be an issue with Superuser. superSU doesn't have the issue. I just switched to superSU today and am going to see if it makes future boots faster. You may want to try that as well.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

TeeRom said:


> I have this issue as well and from what I recall, jelly bean now has checks at boot up to make sure there are no errors in the file system. It may be going over the entire file system to make sure nothing is wrong. I also read that it may be an issue with Superuser. superSU doesn't have the issue. I just switched to superSU today and am going to see if it makes future boots faster. You may want to try that as well.


This. Its a system check. It happens. Just gotta shut down your phone properly and be patient when it happens.


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

all boots or only when using the reboot menu option?


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Good idea. Checking now. Fwiw I am using supersu



BarberAE said:


> all boots or only when using the reboot menu option?


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Just used the shutdown option (no reboot) and getting another slow boot. But, possibly not as slow. I'm going to time them and see. Sometimes it's a watched pot thing, I suppose.


----------



## KCP100 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have this issue as well but only sometimes. I really think it's the kernel. I was on stock kernel, then flashed Fauxs kernel and the first boot after installing was less than 30 seconds.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not the bootloader or the kernel. No errors get registered when it boots up in the kernel logs on the pause. It does mention on boot it's doing a diskcheck for errors (e2fsck). That can result in slowdowns if the system was not shut down correctly or there was some other error on the disk. It also never ran that during boot on ICS I believe.

As of now though, there is no 100% conclusion as to the sure cause of it, but that is the most likely cause.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

No issues on XenonHD

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I've just about tried all the JB roms now, and have found that slow boot is pretty common with all the roms. I've done clean installs on each one as I wanted to make sure there was no left over variables to cause any issues. Ive tried powering off, then powering back on, as well as using the reboot function in the power menus. Same results. Really the only quick boot times I have found are when coming straight from a boot from recovery. 
I have had a few roms that have been better than others at faster booting. 
Now though, what is really strange, using two different versions of JB on my Xoom (wifi version), i have yet to have a slow boot. Doesnt matter which way i power off. I have yet to hang on the Moto screen like my Gnex does on the Google screen, in fact my Xoom boots faster now than it ever did on HC or ICS. So is the real issue a hardware problem or is it software?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

My roommate has A gem nexus and has never seen a slow boot. Could it be the vzw one that's having this issue ?


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> No issues on XenonHD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Yeah, it's not the rom (which is so far my favorite, btw).


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's not the bootloader or the kernel. No errors get registered when it boots up in the kernel logs on the pause. It does mention on boot it's doing a diskcheck for errors (e2fsck). That can result in slowdowns if the system was not shut down correctly or there was some other error on the disk. It also never ran that during boot on ICS I believe.
> 
> As of now though, there is no 100% conclusion as to the sure cause of it, but that is the most likely cause.


Define not shut down correctly. Battery pull or something? Seems like however I try it it's slower than it should be. The part that bothers me is that I have a friend with virtually the same setup and his boots way faster than mine.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Could be a battery pull or it could be that the ROM/Kernel itself just does not shut everything down properly and so it has to check the filesystem for integrity on boot. Everyone on the Verizon Nexus experiences this at least every once in a while. I have had it happen maybe 1 out of 10 boots at random.

Again, no one knows for sure the cause of it yet, but this is the most likely reason.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm... any chance that the remapping of the sdcard partition is part of the issue? I wonder if a newly formatted phone for JB wouldn't get these issues, because it doesn't need to deal with the symlinks to the old location, and those somehow trigger an extended scan at boot. Or perhaps there's an incongruity between the ramdisk's mapping and the filesystem's mapping, and this is flagged as an error? (Disclaimer: I don't know if that's actually something that would happen with how a ramdisk works, mostly a stab in the dark)

Or at least, I'm imagining that new devices sold with JB running off the bat wouldn't see the problem, and -one- difference about them should be that they don't have the old filesystem mappings we're all running from ICS.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Very well could be something to do with the remapped Sd card. I've deleted the Sd card in root explorer (after making a backup on my laptop, just in case lol) and upon reboot, the Sd card will show back up in the files again right in between Sbin and Storage every time. I've tried this on both the Gnex and the Xoom, and get the same results.


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Booting from TWRP (Reboot system) is nice and quick.


----------



## skycolter (Jul 27, 2012)

I recently rooted my Galaxy Nexus VZW and installed Bugless Beast 7/19. I had very very slow boot up times (5 minutes). I just
Installed the latest version of Bugless Beast 7/24 and the boot up is nice and fast now. Might just be a ROM issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Steve.G said:


> Booting from TWRP (Reboot system) is nice and quick.


this

I just boot to recovery then reboot system. Way faster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I had the same problem with slow boot up time with a couple of jb roms. When originally put the jb bootloader on the phone, I flashed a zip of the bootloader in recovery, which worked but made me wonder about if it took like it should have. I ended up extracting the img from the bootloader zip and flashed it to the phone with the command prompt. After that, the boot time seemed a lot shorter on my device...


----------

